# Charlies and Diapering



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

as a HUGE fan of Charlies soap it saddens me to see people have such negative reactions to it. so i am starting this thread for us to maybe troubleshoot some problems that might arise while using Charlies and washing diapers.

Hopefully, maybe even Taylor himself will pop in and answer any/all our questions.
i think those of us who use or have used Charlies to wash diapers should post our wash routine and if it works well for us or not, what type of water we have and the washing machine type might help too, and any questions we may have as well.

my wash routine:
wash every 2-4 days
turn up hot water heater ALL the way, and warn everyone in the house.
take all inserts out of pockets.
put all diapers and non wool covers in maytag neptune front loader.
start a cold/cold cycle w/ extra rinse option, with a good glug of bac-out, or 1tbsp chlorine bleach, along with a healthy pinch of Charlies Powder.
then i run a hot/cold cycle w/ extra rinse, with a heaping scoop (1 scoop = 1 tbsp) of Charlies Powder. half way through cycle, before rinse cycle starts, i switch it to warm/warm, its the only way to get a rinse other than cold.
then i run the hot/cold cycle again, with nothing added to the wash, and again switch to warm/warm halfway through.
when cycles are done i turn the hot water heater back to normal.

then if its not raining, i hang them directly in the sun, or dry them in a dryer on HIGH heat.

i have NEVER had stink or buildup using this method.
i also use Charlies for my clothing, so nothing else gets used in the machine.

anyone else care to share?
Taylor, maybe you can chime in if you are lurking about, about why bums are getting red/burned and how to solve it?


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

I use Charlie's for our clothes/ cds and so far so good. I have a top loading washer and do a cold rise ... hot wash then an extra rise. Maybe we aren't having any problems w/ charlies because we do not use any other detergent / softeners.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

no one else?


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread

I start out with a glug of bacout in a warm wash.

Then, I do a hottest hot wash, with water heater at medium setting (does not indicate temp) and add one spoonful of charlies. It does an extra rinse.

No problems so far. And, yes, I do not use any other products, other than the bacout. I think that is one of the washing problems, if you use other detergents for other clothes.

Also, you need to strip your dipes occasionally as regular maintenance.

But, I use Fuzzi Bunz and I strip them once a month by washing them in bleach on hottest hot and then washing them on hottest hot a couple more times without any soap or anything. FBs recommends stripping regularly as part of maintenance.

I wanted to add, also, that there are no laundry soaps that work for everyone. There are no lotions that work for everyone When you deal with skin, there are going to be products that irritate some and not others. That is just life.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

no one else?


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,

I have been through the Charlie's routine, prewashing the washing machine, stripping diapers til there's no soap left, etc etc and my still my kids get red bottoms and my son who has TERRIBLE problems w/eczema scratches and scratches when I wash clothes with it. Doesn't make sense sinse Charlie's is not supposed to leave residue. We use the liquid deterg. I've used Allen's and am now alternating between Allens and All clear/free...both liquid. They don't leave red bottoms or cause itching.

My biggest prob w/all 3? If I use the recommended amt it takes literally 6-7 complete washes to get the soap out. If I use less the diapers stink. Sometimes I spend all day just rinsing dipes to get the soap out.

I figure it is probably water chemistry, diaper fabric (for me it's cotton and hemp...hemp being the smelliest if not cleaned thoroughly) and maybe even how often your kids poop (my kids poop at least 3x a day) that can cause problems.

If anyone can solve my probs I'd be very very happy!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i hope Taylor pops in and has some advice for you. it breaks my heart when i hear of problems happening with Charlies and lil buns. i hope we can get it figured out for you.
sounds like you have REALLY soft water if things suds up like that. is it also hard to wash shampoo out of your hair? maybe something to make it a bit more neutral would help.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

That is really weird that it takes so much to get charlies out of the laundry. I have very little sudsing and no leftover. I have even done an extra hot wash once in a while just to see if anything comes out and nothing does.

But, again, I have no idea what kind of water I have. I do think that must make a difference.

Also, and I have mentioned this before, not everything works for everyone. Another poster somewhere here at MDC mentioned that tide gives her dd a red bum. A lot of skin products give me and mine hives. Not everything works for everyone.


----------



## Bellita (Jan 23, 2007)

I just started using Charlies powder in my front-loader. So far I don't see DS's bottom having a rash, but I will be monitoring closely. I don't use Bac-Out. Should I?
I have a TON of the wrong detergent for front-loaders (powder Tide, liquid Ivory Snow, etc) that I need to use up. So, yes, I am using stuff other than Charlies in my washing machine.
Why should this be a factor in causing chemical burns? I don't understand. Regular detergent residue left on the drum of my washer mixes with the prewash and then wash and rinse of my dipes, and then even though Charlies leaves no residue, it leaves something on the diapers that burns the baby's bottom?

I'm not doubting that some babes are sensitive to it, but this theory of mixing detergents--I don't get it...


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
That is really weird that it takes so much to get charlies out of the laundry. I have very little sudsing and no leftover. I have even done an extra hot wash once in a while just to see if anything comes out and nothing does.

But, again, I have no idea what kind of water I have. I do think that must make a difference.

Also, and I have mentioned this before, not everything works for everyone. Another poster somewhere here at MDC mentioned that tide gives her dd a red bum. A lot of skin products give me and mine hives. Not everything works for everyone.

That's true that nothing works for everyone, but Charlie's has a reputation for causing huge blisters, chemical burns, and SCARS on babies bottoms and genitals. That is a huge difference from either hives or "redness" or just minor irritation, which occurs normally with different products for different people, IMO. There are numerous threads on Diaper Swappers and Diaper Pin where many mamas talk about how their children have SCARS on their bottoms because they were so badly burned by the Charlie's soap after just one diaper. That is not normal IMO.

I'm glad it works for you; I personally would never try it knowing what I know. I have never heard/seen anyone saying that Tide caused chemical burns to their child's genitals. (FWIW, I use Method.)


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

A lot of mama's i have spoken too. Don't rinse their dipes enough. Those I know who use Charlies who had a problem did not even use the extra rinse option. Also vinegar in teh rinse is huge. I am going to switch from Allen's to Charlies because I am having build up issues and I feel like i am constantly stripping. Who know s maybe we should alll be rotating our soap repetoire.







Mayb the secret is moderation. I also find the more rinses the better.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

I agree! I think we should have a deterg. rotation! As for rinsing there can't be anyone on earth who rinses more than me! Yesterday I tried putting a little tiny dab of deterg on just the stains and not adding anymore to the wash. It took 3 full washes to get the soap out. I used allens liquid.

I used to use vinegar...not sure why I stopped...I'll try that again! Bac out...where can you buy that? My local health stores don't seem to carry it!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
That's true that nothing works for everyone, but Charlie's has a reputation for causing huge blisters, chemical burns, and SCARS on babies bottoms and genitals. That is a huge difference from either hives or "redness" or just minor irritation, which occurs normally with different products for different people, IMO. There are numerous threads on Diaper Swappers and Diaper Pin where many mamas talk about how their children have SCARS on their bottoms because they were so badly burned by the Charlie's soap after just one diaper. That is not normal IMO.

I'm glad it works for you; I personally would never try it knowing what I know. I have never heard/seen anyone saying that Tide caused chemical burns to their child's genitals. (FWIW, I use Method.)

But, PP, if you read those threads, those mamas were often washing other laundry in other detergents and they were using other products with their Charlies. So, not that I am blaming them, but they were not following the instructions.

I do agree that the idea of blisters is scary but if you look at the reviews on www.diaperpin.com, it gets five stars from many, many mamas.

Alba baby sunscreen caused burning hives on my baby the first time I used it on her. I almost took her to the ER. I just do not use it now. No scars but it was scary and painful for her. I do not blame the product, I just use Coppertone now.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

We are hard fast Charlies fan I'm not CD at this time (DD potty trained) but we countinue to use charlies as its the most cost effective and doesn't irritate our skin. With CDs we did add a little touch of bleach that seemed to be the key in totally eliminating rashes and it never negivitly affected the CDs. There is not perfect detergent some people react some fine it ideal.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

I'm glad it works for you; I personally would never try it knowing what I know. I have never heard/seen anyone saying that Tide caused chemical burns to their child's genitals. (FWIW, I use Method.)
Tide burned my DD skin its was actually the first detergent we had to stop using. We delt with years of horrible skin rashes welts and blisters that would appear on her bum genetial area thighs and tummy as well as folds in skin at her neck arms back of legs etc. We went through all the store brand detergents Tide Cheer gain Sun (not as bad) surf trend method ect all causes the rash. We had best luck with three types.
Dreft
sun and earth
green mountain (or mountain green I forget)
These all kept the rashes at bay buy not totally out. They were also expensive and once we moved becaome hardeer to find (excep dreft but that was soo expensive). A friend told me about Charlies and this was well before it suddenly became popular and she was able to give me a enough to test a few loads. We had almost instant success DD didn't break out in blisters like shes normally did and more the rash shes id have got a ton better all clothes came out smelling clean and were clean, it seemed to fit our hardwater and DD PH balance. The rashes though while better still lingered so we began to wonder if this was best... I contacted Charlies *who BTW is totally awsome.. The first thing he did was suggest maybe going to the liquid as I meantione my DD always reacted to washing sodas or things like Calagon ect. He sent me a small container of the liquid free of charge.. We switched and thing sure enough improved even more but it still wan't perfect though if I went back to the powdered shes broke out more.. I went back to Charlies and we talked some more I mentioned DD suspectiablity to yeast (from her high blood sugars) and that we'd delt with staph before. It was suggested that I might want to try a little bleach (I'd mentioned I'd dne all the vinager TT oil ect methods but no luck) I was sceptual but decided to bite the bullet and try.
THat was the cure we needed. With in three days my DD skin became soo amazingly clear so clear I'd forgotten when clear looked like. And as a kinda funny side note where I worried it would ruin my diaper covers the opposite happened my leaky covers/AIOs stopped leaking and my diapers worked as well as ever.
I did learn I could do the bleach trick (one table spoon a ful load with extra rinse) with the other approved for my DD skin detergents and it worked as well but Charlies is just soo much more cost effective. Even when full time CD a gallon of liquid Charlies last us at least 9 months compared to a month with store bought. Now that shes PT were going on 8 months and still have tons. In the end I'm soooo happy I tried it. If someone isn't having issues with what they are using them don't switch but if like mine your are you have exhauseted other ways you still might want to consider giving it a try.


----------



## Bellita (Jan 23, 2007)

I am going to call Charlie's tomorrow to find out more about this from the horse's mouth. Today was the first day of using all Charlies-washed dipes in my house, and I did notice that at the base of DS's penis, it looked red, which it never has before. So, of course, now I am freaking out. I put Mother Love diaper ointment on it (even though Fuzzi Buns says no rash cream--great, I probably ruined the diaper) and so we'll see in the a.m. how DS's genital area looks.







:


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

me and my daughter get HUGE blistering hives and swollen genitals from Tide on under-clothes. hives that don't go away for days. it had happened to me years ago and i ran to the GYN thinking i had some freakish disease







never touched the stuff again, but was visiting my mom for a week and she offered to do a mid-week load of laundry for us. didn't even think to ask her what she was using. the next day DD and i (who both put on clean undies Nana had just washed) were in agony. ruined the whole rest of the week for us. so i totally understand that kind of misery, and how scary it can be!

that said, i am trying out the Charlie's. we're not washing dipes right now, since no one is in dipes till the baby comes in April. but i figured i'd try it out on clothes and at least make sure there were no reactions there. so far so good.

i personally think it might have to do with the chemistry of different kids' urine. to me it's the only thing that makes sense as to why it would cause *that* kind of reaction with some kids. like the pH is different or something, and if there is remaining residue from the soap it has a chemical reaction with the urine and causes a bad chemical reaction. i'm no chemist, but that's just my gut feeling, especially since i've seen people say it was fine for clothes but not for dipes. if it was just the soap on the skin, it would happen with clothes too, wouldn't you think?

i also think it might be a combination of that and leaving kids in a wet diaper (something i'm sure we've all done at some point, not saying that's always avoidable). but if it happens to be a kid whose urine sets off the chemical reaction, and there's residue in the dipe, and then they're sitting in it for 2 + hours, i imagine that's probably when the worst reactions have occurred. obviously that shouldn't happen regardless, i'm not justifying it, just saying that it might be a combination of circumstances causing these episodes. dunno, just speculating of course!

i haven't read enough to know if there was a difference between liquid and powder as far as which caused reactions (or more reactions)? that might explain some too.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Taylor and I have had extensive pms regarding Charlie's and washing dipes and I have his permission to C&P them... my responses are the bolded. There's some really good info from Taylor:

Quote:

Well, you never know. Tonight might be the night for miracles! I'll certainly try. If you send me your order number, I'll send you our hard water white paper. Dad (aka Charlie) put together some research he found about hard water and interjected some info about Charlie's into it.

To tailor my answer, I need to ask a few questions. I've compiled a list of common things that people do that are easily fixed. Did you get the Charlie's Soap and Diapers letter with your order? If not, send me your order number or something, and I'll mail it right out to you.

*I did not receive the Charlie's Soap and Diapers letter. My last order placed was number ####.*

1) Were/are you using another detergent for the rest of your clothes, or perhaps adding any type of softener? And if so, were you running a machine-cleaning cycle before starting your diaper load?

*When we made the switch to Charlie's, we had been using Tide. We stopped using the other detergent, ran the machine cleaning cycle of Charlie's, and started using Charlie's exclusively. We don't use any commercial softeners in our laundry, we will sometimes use vinegar in the rinse to help soften any clothes. In the beginning, I did try adding Borax to the diaper laundry and it was no help at all, so I stopped.*

2) When you wash the diapers with the Charlie's, do you use the full Tablespoon of the Powder or the full ounce of the Liquid? Since your water is really hard, you'll most likely have more luck with the Powder, and two scoops of at that. Reasoning to follow in the next email along with a whole lot of other stuff. I just want to get all these answers so as to know exactly what I'm up against.

*I used the full tablespoon (sometimes it was heaping) of Charlie's Powder.*

3) When you made the switch the first time, had those diapers been washed in anything else? And if they had, how many times were they washed in a full dose of Charlie's Soap before they were used?

*When we originally made the switch, the diapers had been washed in Tide. I stripped them in hot water washes only w/ no detergent til there were no suds in the hot washes, before we made the switch to Charlie's. After the stripping, we used the Charlie's exclusively for diapers and laundry and immediately had "stink" issues with the diapers. I kept at using the Charlie's hoping it was a fluke and both my children developed diaper rashes. I used the Charlie's for close to 3months (washing diapers every other day) before I gave up, stripped the diapers in hot wash w/ no detergent again, and switched to using Dawn on the diapers only. Since the switch, we no longer have stink and my children's rashes went away.*

4) And last but definitely not last, what were/are you using to disinfect?

*I don't believe in "disinfecting" diapers with additives. I refuse to use bleach on something that is so close to my children's most private parts (that's partly why I cloth diaper). We use the hottest water from the tap (we live in an apartment and don't control our hot water heater).*

With the answers to these questions, I am quite confident I can fix your problem. At least I hope so!

Taylor
*Like I said in my post on the thread, we have EXTREMELY hard water. The calcium levels in it just make the "acceptable" grade by the people who evaluate the water. I know someone whose doctor attributes his kidney stones to him drinking the water b/c of the calcium levels.

As much as I'm interested in your thoughts on this, I refuse to add any chemicals to my diaper laundry. I strip using hot water (I add boiling water from the stove top to the laundry) and that's all. I know you suggest adding bleach to diaper loads, but i won't. I'm happy with our laundry results w/ Charlie's outside of diapers, and like the fact that it's "earth friendly".*

Quote:

*Taylor, Thanks for all the input. I appreciate the thought that went into your message and the time you took to explain all of it to me. Here are some more thoughts I have:*

To fix this (and a bit of your hard water problem) wash the diapers in a half to full cup of distilled vinegar. This will break up any calcium carbonate deposits in the fibers. It won't clean anything, but get it ready to be cleaned. If you're up to it, wash the offending diapers in up to 2 full scoops of the Charlie's Powder AND 4 tablespoons of Borax no fewer than 4 times to get all the detergent residues out with soft water (courtesy of the extra scoop of Charlie's + the borax). That should finally get them wearable.

*Oy, that's a lot of washes But I guess I'm willing to take the chance and try it again. Do I need to dry them in between or just continue with a new cycle??
*
When you switched back to Tide, it probably homogenized it's residues and buried them back deep into the fibers away from the surface. I suspect the Tide's built in fabric softeners are doing a good job of covering up the stiffness resulting in detergent buildup and calcium carbonate buildup. Charlie's won't, as you've seen, cover up anything at all. If it didn't clean, you'll know it.

*Just to clarify, we never did switch back to Tide after switching to the Charlie's. We do use Dawn for the diapers as I have seen it recommended because it, too, is clean rinsing. And I figure, if environmentalists are willing to use Dawn on animals in oil spills, it can't be that bad to use for my dipes.*

Unfortunately, here is the number one source of problems. No detergent only will kill bacteria. With hard water, they're not even getting washed away. Best case scenario, they are getting trapped away from your baby by the buildup of Tide. And if that's what it takes to work, then by all means, don't fix what ain't broke. But Tide buildup (even with the HE versions) will eventually cause problems. Charlie's, working at its peak efficiency (all residues gone, water softened up) will get rid of a lot of bacteria, but a lot is not all. The few stragglers need to be killed. We consulted many diaper services, and all of them have to disinfect by law with bleach.
*
Diaper services need to disinfect by law because their diapers are worn by more than one child. ALL the diapers from their customers get thrown into the wash together. Thus, the reason for disinfecting. I son't have that issue. Yes, I want to get rid of bacteria, but short of stomach bugs and other viruses (that my kids don't get often), I feel safe with the level of bacteria in my wash. We're not germaphobes, and do believe that coming in contact with bacteria and viruses to an extent, builds our immune systems. It's like expecting ALL the bacteria to be gone from my hands when I wash them. I realize that's just not going to happen, and quite frankly, it's really not the healthiest thing for us anyway, in my honest opinion.*

Hot water does some, but it's not the best as some bacteria can survive the high temperatures with ease. The borax will help a lot in this area. Your basic oxy bleaches will work, too. They release the same sodium carbonate as the borax does, but instead of borate, you get hydrogen peroxide. As you know, this can also kill bacteria. Bleach is of course the granddaddy, but can also cause problems if it's not rinsed out. Check with your diaper manufacturer to find out what method of disinfecting they recommend. It might be something as safe as sunning. Hang the diapers outside in full sunlight (both sides) and it will disinfect. However you do it, it really needs to be done. The rashes you're seeing, are (were?) most likely a combination of too much Tide residue right up next to the skin and live bacteria.

*Most diaper manufacturers do NOT suggest using bleach or even oxygen bleaches. Good old hot water and some type of detergent is the typical recommendation for washing. Most don't even say anything about sunning the diapers. We live in an apartment on the 2nd floor, so sunning isn't really an option, and as I said, I refuse to use bleach.
*
That IS some hard water! Good luck with finding a work around. Have you considered a whole-house softener?
*
Unfortunately, as I mentioned, we live in an apartment, so a whole household softener isn't an option. Eventually, when we buy a home, we're hoping not to have to combat a hard water problem as bad as this.
*
I understand your frustration about using "chemicals". But keep in mind that everything is a chemical: water, air, vitamins, food, us. The chemicals that we use are derived from natural sources. The are very biodegradable (98% after a month). They are also, when used as directed, non toxic. There's nothing in Charlie's Soap that is going to harm anything (bacteria included). It's simply going to make dirt and grime let go. If it's given the proper arena, it can do that quite well.
*
When I said "chemicals", I meant those that can be caustic. We've had it recommended to use bleach, CLR, all kinds of thing, and frankly, I won't. As I said, we're happy with the results we've had with Charlie's and our clothing and will continue to use it.*

We're all about fixing problems here at Charlie's Soap, not creating more. There are plenty of people causing problems already to add one more to the mix. Besides, it doesn't sit well with my stomach and the preacher stares at me funny.

Good luck. And feel free to call if you have more questions. I wish more people would call when they had problems. We're quite approachable!

Taylor

Thank you for your generosity and if I decide to give the Charlie's another try with our diapers, I'll let you know the results. I'm wondering if
*
1~ you mind if I share this message with other mom's on the board if they find themselves having trouble with Charlie's and hard water. It may entail cutting and pasting the messgae.
2~ you could post this information specifically on your website. I'm sure that there are other moms who find it difficult to make a phone call during the day, but who can sit and quickly scan a site looking for the information they need.*
ETA~ I have yet to try Charlie's on our dipes again. We live in VA and are in a drought and the thought of washing each load os diapers 8 times is just







: especially when I have about 3-4 loads of diapers. That would be about 24-36 loads before the diapers would be "wearable". I just don't feel comfortable w/ that. Hopefully we'll get to a point where we CAN do the necessary washing of the dipes, but for now, we're still using Dawn w/ a good hot water stripping 1x/ mo.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I know soo many are set against it and I was too for ages but we found bleach to be an absoulte God send here. ( just a tiny amount and we did an extra rinse) but it made the diffrence between always having rashy skin and perfectly healthy clear. Something about it worked totally worked.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I use charlie's in an HE machine. I have to use calgon or things don't get clean.

I use the sanitary cycle (extra hot/cold) up to three times and it seems to keep things under control.

I've never tried adding bleach, if it really is magic I may try adding a tablespoon.


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

Happy to read this thread, have baby #2 coming and need to reorder charlies, I have been debating, while my ds has no problems with charlies I'm nervous to use it on a different child...

OUr wash routine (every other day):
cold rinse with nothing, sometimes I add one 1 capfull non chlorine bleach or 1/4 cup borax (whatever is on hand, usually bleach)
hot heavy wash cycle with 1/2 pump charlies and 1 capfull non-chlorine bleach
extra rinse (cold) with nothing

We have never had any rashes, burns, etc. and we do use tide coldwater for our clothes from time to time. No stripping the washer, anything like that, lucky I guess?

I hope to use charlies on the second child as well!


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

BTW, I think our water is hard, that's when it leaves a reddish residue, right???


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah thats iron-y hard.
theres a few different things that make hard water hard, iron is one, calcium is another.
glad Charlies works for you!


----------



## fiveyearsapart (Mar 16, 2006)

I use Charlie's on almost everything. I occasionally use Tide with bleach on whites. I bought the huge bucket of powder over a year ago and I have half of it left. I do at least 10 loads of laundry a week and I'd say 9 are washed in Charlie's. I love it!


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried Charlie's for a while and found that it just didn't clean well. We were using it on all of our laundry and we would always have stains. It wouldn't wash out spit up or anything. For dipes, we did a cold rinse, hot wash. And then we would have tons of stains on our diapers. I think DD was getting small rashes w/ it, too, but it's been too long to remember.

FWIW, I think our water is hard but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

did you contact Taylor to troubleshoot?
they are so awesome and friendly, seriously ladies, if Charlies isnt everything amazing that you hear it is, for you, then call Taylor and troubleshoot. please please please!


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
I tried Charlie's for a while and found that it just didn't clean well. We were using it on all of our laundry and we would always have stains.

We have had the same experience, I think the difference is with tide or something similar you have briteners and enzymes and such so your socks do _look_ cleaner (I actually did a comparison and they do) and that's fine, but charlie's gets things just as _clean_, if that makes any sense. So for us, our clothes often get washed in tide or a "normal" detergent, but I don't want all that extra stuff on my baby's dipes. As long as they are clean that's ok, and I know they are clean with charlies because they look good, don't stink, no rashes, etc. But I do like my white socks to be white, not grey... so they can get a little britener and such. Of course, charlie's would probably say the same thing since they promise nothing but purely clean laundry. Love it!


----------



## Bellita (Jan 23, 2007)

I did talk to Taylor on the phone,*Addysmama,* (not sure whom you are asking)...he explained the whole "science" behind the buildup of residue and what to do if you plan on using Tide or something else in the same machine as the Charlies.

Regarding Charlies not really getting stuff clean, I am kind of wondering about this too...I only just started using it, but so far it has not removed any poop stains from any of my dipes. (We had bleached CPFs from a service before, so not sure if stains are par for the course when washing at home.)

Is it OK to use a stain remover along with Charlies? Or does it just have to be only Charlies? I have OXY Baby, I just bought it...wondering if that is compatible.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

oxy baby, not sure if it has any fillers or not...
i use oxobrite when i use oxy bleach


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to throw this in here, but I have a Charlie's question.

We are not CDing, but I have horribly sensitive skin. We have switched to Charlie's for our clothes. I have washing soda left from other laundry, can I use that with the Charlie's?

When people recommend bleach, is that bleach bleach or are you talking about "Clorax 2". In your experience, does it have to be used for regular clothes, or is that just dipes?

How does Charlie's work with BacOut? I wanted to have some on hand for DD's (she's 3) occasional stains from school, but there is no point in buying it if the two are not compatible.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i use bac out w/ dipes. <3 it with Charlies.
bleach, other than oxygen bleach i talk about is clorox chlorine bleach


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellita* 
I did talk to Taylor on the phone,*Addysmama,* (not sure whom you are asking)...he explained the whole "science" behind the buildup of residue and what to do if you plan on using Tide or something else in the same machine as the Charlies.

Regarding Charlies not really getting stuff clean, I am kind of wondering about this too...I only just started using it, but so far it has not removed any poop stains from any of my dipes. (We had bleached CPFs from a service before, so *not sure if stains are par for the course when washing at home.)
*
Is it OK to use a stain remover along with Charlies? Or does it just have to be only Charlies? I have OXY Baby, I just bought it...wondering if that is compatible.

Nope, they're not. We use Country Save now and never have stains.


----------



## Bellita (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
Nope, they're not. We use Country Save now and never have stains.

Not to go off on too much of a tangent, but do you wet or dry pail, *earthgirl?*

We dry pail and I rinse out any poop dipes thoroughly in the toilet...I am pretty sure that we don't have hard water--our water comes from Lake Michigan and not a well. I think it's 8 grains per whatever.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellita* 
Not to go off on too much of a tangent, but do you wet or dry pail, *earthgirl?*

We dry pail and I rinse out any poop dipes thoroughly in the toilet...I am pretty sure that we don't have hard water--our water comes from Lake Michigan and not a well. I think it's 8 grains per whatever.

Dry pail. We also use a toilet sprayer for poop.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We use Charlie's without any trouble. Actually, I'd never heard of anyone having trouble with Charlie's (at least not along the lines of horrible blisters! Yikes!) until reading this thread.

I only use 1/2 a scoop of Charlie's in my front-loader for clothes or diapers. Why are people using so much more than that??!!

My wash routine for diapers:

- cold prewash
- hot/cold "heavy wash" cycle with 1/2 scoop Charlie's and 1 TB bac-out (or occasionally 1-2 TB bleach)
- hot/cold "short cycle" with extra rinse

No stink, no rash, just lovely clean diapers.

When I cd'd my twins, I was constantly battling stink from bacteria and build-up. I haven't had any trouble this time around, and I think it's all thanks to the Charlie's and the occasional bleach.

I did try Allen's with my twins, and one of my twins got a *horrible* diaper rash from it. If my baby ever got a rash like that from the Charlie's, I would absolutely stop using it right away. It was scary.

Lex


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

I just ordered a bunch of Fuzzi Bunz, which came with an insert that said bleach is no good for diapers. It's so hard to know how to start out with all this conflicting information.
Also, if you just start using Charlie's Soap, you have to double wash all your clothes, sheets, towels, etc. that have been washed in regular detergent for years? Oh my! And same goes for if you buy used diapers, because you can't tell what they've been washed in...?


----------



## Bexo (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had good luck washing my cloth diapers with Charlie Soap, but I second the advice to make sure when you do your hot wash it's HOT and not just warm. That made a huge difference for us. Also, be sure to follow the laundering directions for whatever type diaper you use. We use BumGenius, and it's important to follow the washing directions carefully 

Hey, has anyone tried Charlie's all purpose cleaner?








:














:







:







:


----------



## MelissaAHM (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm new to cding and just placed and order last night for some prefolds with bummis. They recommended the 'Charlies' so I ordered the powder (one gallon). I currently use Dreft and Tide (Scented).
I had no idea Charlies would be so difficult to use. Can I really not use other detergents when using Charlies? If I do would I be increasing the risk of blistering?
Can I wash the diapers in Dreft? or is that not recommended?
If it doesn't matter does one clean better than the other?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i LOVE my Charlies AP cleaner.
dreft is nasty and shouldnt be used on anything. and with Charlies being so economical i dont understand why anyone would want to use anything else on their clothing while using Charlies on Diapers.
really, try washing everything in Charlies, it ROCKS


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

double post


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelissaAHM* 
I'm new to cding and just placed and order last night for some prefolds with bummis. They recommended the 'Charlies' so I ordered the powder (one gallon). I currently use Dreft and Tide (Scented).
I had no idea Charlies would be so difficult to use. Can I really not use other detergents when using Charlies? If I do would I be increasing the risk of blistering?
Can I wash the diapers in Dreft? or is that not recommended?
If it doesn't matter does one clean better than the other?

You definitely can't use Dreft for diapers. Some people use Tide without problems, but many have problems with it, and I'd be concerned about having something scented on my baby. Ideally, you'd just wash everything with Charlie's. It is easy, affordable, better for the environment, and I love the way our clothes smell washed in it.

Lex


----------



## Bexo (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelissaAHM* 
I'm new to cding and just placed and order last night for some prefolds with bummis. They recommended the 'Charlies' so I ordered the powder (one gallon). I currently use Dreft and Tide (Scented).
I had no idea Charlies would be so difficult to use. Can I really not use other detergents when using Charlies? If I do would I be increasing the risk of blistering?
Can I wash the diapers in Dreft? or is that not recommended?
If it doesn't matter does one clean better than the other?

Melissa,

The reason why you can't use mainstream detergents that are "clear" such as Dreft and ALL Clear and Natural is because they contain brighteners which can damage your cloth. We wash all of our clothes in Charlie's soap. It's easier that way.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Dreft also has fabric softeners in it, right? I may be mistaken. But fabric softeners negatively impact the absorbency of cloth diapers.

Lex


----------



## Bexo (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, Lex, good point.

Does anyone use any fabric softners or dryer sheets when they're washing their regular clothes with the Charlie's? Just curious ;-)


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Dreft does NOT contain fabric softener and is perfectly fine to use with CDs. It is heavily perfumed and may babies can react to that..


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellita* 
I did talk to Taylor on the phone,*Addysmama,* (not sure whom you are asking)...he explained the whole "science" behind the buildup of residue and what to do if you plan on using Tide or something else in the same machine as the Charlies.

Regarding Charlies not really getting stuff clean, I am kind of wondering about this too...I only just started using it, but so far it has not removed any poop stains from any of my dipes. (We had bleached CPFs from a service before, so not sure if stains are par for the course when washing at home.)

Is it OK to use a stain remover along with Charlies? Or does it just have to be only Charlies? I have OXY Baby, I just bought it...wondering if that is compatible.

I mean that I think charlie's does get things really clean, it just doesn't have things in it to get out stains or whiten, etc. Are you doing a cold wash or rinse first? If not, try it, protien stains, like poo, get set in with hot water so you should rinse em first to get it out. We do use a capful of bleach with our wash, though I hardly imagine that's enough for any whitening or stain fiting properties... It's mostly to help keep em stink free.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bexo* 
Yes, Lex, good point.

Does anyone use any fabric softners or dryer sheets when they're washing their regular clothes with the Charlie's? Just curious ;-)

no no no no no. Charlies cleans deep down into the fibers, and there is nothing softer than clean fibers. you dont need it.
but if you DO find yourself needing some softener, white distilled vinegar in the rinse works great


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I think stiff/rough clothes/diapers are often due to detergent build-up. Our clothes have never been as soft as they are washed in Charlie's because there's no build-up. I've never felt a need for fabric softener (that said, we never used it before Charlie's either). You can use dryer balls if you're wanting to cut down on static.

Lex


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, so in spite of the negative experiences I've read, I want to switch to Charlie's. This is my first cloth diapering experience and if it means switching from Seventh Generation detergent so be it.

But, just to be clear, I will likely have no problem as long as I prewash my washer and only use Charlie's from here on out, right? I've already washed all the baby's clothes and blankets. Should I rewash them in Charlie's?

Also, earlier in this post Taylor from Charlie's suggests using a bit of bleach now and then. My diapers came with instructions to not use bleach. Are there other ways to disinfect? Anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *editornj* 
But, just to be clear, I will likely have no problem as long as I prewash my washer and only use Charlie's from here on out, right? I've already washed all the baby's clothes and blankets. Should I rewash them in Charlie's?

Also, earlier in this post Taylor from Charlie's suggests using a bit of bleach now and then. My diapers came with instructions to not use bleach. Are there other ways to disinfect? Anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks.

I don't think you have to rewash anything unless it's something that clearly has a lot of detergent in it (i.e. smells like detergent).

All modern diapers come with instructions not to use bleach. I've been using bleach (sparingly, not every wash) for 14.5 months now and have yet to see any ill effects in the diapers. But it supposedly can damage them. I think it would probably only hurt them if you used it in large quantities (like when our moms used cloth diapers, they'd put at least a CUP of bleach in every load!) every time you washed them. I know a LOT of mamas who use 1-2 TB bleach every now and then with their fuzzi bunz, bum genius, kissaluvs, etc. and don't have any problems.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Lex. That does help.

Now I have to work on getting both sets of grandparents to switch to Charlie's, huh?


----------



## Bexo (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Dreft does NOT contain fabric softener and is perfectly fine to use with CDs. It is heavily perfumed and may babies can react to that..

Dreft does have brighteners though, which is at least one reason why it shouldn't be used on cloth.


----------



## Bexo (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I haven't read this whole thread, but want to say how much I adore Charlie's. We have been using it for a year and a half, and it is the ONLY detergent my son's skin doesnt react to. It has been a miracle for all of our laundry (and other cleaning needs).

Our wash routine is long cold soak with a few drops of tto, long hot wash with liquid charlies, then a short wash cycle. Never had a single problem.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
We use Charlie's without any trouble. Actually, I'd never heard of anyone having trouble with Charlie's (at least not along the lines of horrible blisters! Yikes!) until reading this thread.

I only use 1/2 a scoop of Charlie's in my front-loader for clothes or diapers. *Why are people using so much more than that??!!*

My wash routine for diapers:

- cold prewash
- hot/cold "heavy wash" cycle with 1/2 scoop Charlie's and 1 TB bac-out (or occasionally 1-2 TB bleach)
- hot/cold "short cycle" with extra rinse

No stink, no rash, just lovely clean diapers.

When I cd'd my twins, I was constantly battling stink from bacteria and build-up. I haven't had any trouble this time around, and I think it's all thanks to the Charlie's and the occasional bleach.

I did try Allen's with my twins, and one of my twins got a *horrible* diaper rash from it. If my baby ever got a rash like that from the Charlie's, I would absolutely stop using it right away. It was scary.

Lex

I use more because I get stink otherwise. But we do have hard water.


----------



## amber913 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think we need to sum it all up. I, too, wonder if people are having probs because they're not using Charlie's correctly. I'm not sure what Charlie's would have to do with it, but I'm not a chemist, either.

1) Run a full cycle with 2 scoops (and possibly some rags) before doing any wash with Charlie's to get rid of residue in your washer.

2) Never use other detergents or fabric softeners along with Charlie's. These will leave residues and/or coat laundry. The magic of Charlie's is that it washes away and leaves no residue. You mess that up if you add these things to your wash and you'll have to repeat 1. And vinegar is a natural fabric softener, if you find you need one.

3) Don't use any other detergents or fabric softeners for any of your wash, or you'll have to repeat 1. Use Charlie's from here on out.

As far as disinfecting goes, I do have some questions: I'd heard that 1/2 cup of vinegar will do it. If not, where do you get bac-out? I'd found in the past (before Charlie's, which, incidentally, I haven't used yet; my order will arrive tomorrow--HA!) that if I used detergent (Sun) only, without bleach, then my son's whole diaper area turned red and the diapers smelled like ammonia. I wonder if the people who've had problems weren't using something to kill the bacteria?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Ammonia is bacterial. i mean, when you have the ammonia smell then you know its a bacterial stripping you need to do.
i would suggest you strip all your diapers before you start washing in Charlies.
use about a tsp of blue original dawn dishsoap and rinse rinse rinse. till you have no suds.
then use Charlies once everything is stripped.
i get my bac-out at my local health food store. but you can order online too


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *editornj* 
Also, earlier in this post Taylor from Charlie's suggests using a bit of bleach now and then. My diapers came with instructions to not use bleach. Are there other ways to disinfect? Anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks.

I always use a capful of bleach in my hot wash and have never had any problems with my dipes or covers (we have snugglebottoms, BSWW's, fb's, BG's...).


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, lolo'smom. That's good to know.

By capful do you mean that little tiny cap that holds maybe two teaspoons?

Some have mentioned oxygen bleaches. I've never used any but am curious.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

wanted to chime in on the fabric softener issue - we don't use it, never have, but i have noticed our clothes are getting softer and softer now that we're using the Charlie's. it's actually pretty amazing how much softer they are now than they were just a few weeks ago, as the old detergent residue gets washed out.

i'm really anti-bleach, though, so i think i'm going to revisit the bac-out when baby arrives and i'm washing dipes again. i used to use it when i could buy it locally - but when i moved i've not been able to find someplace nearby that sells it. so i'm thinking maybe i'll just get a big gallon of it or something online so i don't have to buy it too often. anyone have a fave online store for bac-out? free shipping would be good when you're talking about a gallon


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Double posting so ya'll can perhaps help me here better than where I'd originally posted....

We have been using Charlie's for a month now, with no problems.

Today, DS1 was saying he had an "owie" in his diaper and when DH took it off, he was COVERED in a bright pink, blistering rash. The blisters are tiny - lots of raised bumps.

I know it was a reaction to the diapers because the rash was only in areas the diaper came in contact with his skin - where his paper liner was, there was no rash.

We ONLY use Charlie's. Nothing else.
We stripped our machine twice before doing any laundry at all.
We rinse our diapers on cold, then HOT wash with one scoop of Charlie's. Extra cold rise at the end.

The ONLY thing I can come up with is that sis returned some baby clothes to me that I had loaned her - they reeked of her detergent and fabric softener, so I rewashed them twice in Charlie's. Some time after that, I did the diapers. I don't know if that's the source of the problem or not, but I'm not exactly willing to risk my kids' butts and try the stuff again.

Would you?

Adding: Could it be bacteria? Do I need Bac-Out? Because I have noticed that with DS1 only, when he pees, there is an ammonia smell. With DS2 the ammonia isn't there....

Would I use vinegar or Bac-Out?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

if i were you i would call Taylor.
also, i would add a tbsp of bleach in the cold prerinse.
if that doesnt help, use some bac-out.
sounds bacterial, or ammonia burn.
poor lil guy.
also, has he been exposed to any new foods lately? either directly or through your milk?


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

It must be the pregnancy hormones, but I swing from one extreme to the other (I'm completely switching to Charlie's vs. I will never try Charlie's). I've just e-mailed Charlie's to see if they have advice for someone starting out.

Sancta, I'm so sorry about your son's owie. I hope everything clears up very quickly.


----------



## CtaylorS_3 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you guys for giving me this opportunity to respond to the questions that pop up all in one forum. I hope I was able to help many of you... I sent a lot of PMs! Always feel free to call us. The bottom line is we at Charlie's Soap hope you get exactly what you need for your child. If that's Charlie's, wonderful! Glad to hear it. We're here when you need us if you have questions. If not, that's fine too. Ultimately, you need to find what works for you.

Thank you again.

Taylor from Charlie's


----------



## mama2004 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a quick question for the Biokleen users; I am currently using a diaper service but will be moving in a couple of months and will have my own washer and prefold stash. I use Biokleen laundry powder for our clothes at this point, and have been wondering about switching to Charlies when we move, can anyone compare the two when it comes to washing diapers? Biokleen seems fine so far for clothing, although I don't use anything else (dryer sheets, ick, or anything like that) and our clean clothes still smell kind of like people, if you know what I mean... My husbands shirts, for example, still kind of smell like they've been worn a few times even when they're freshly washed. Is that an indication that maybe the powder isn't working so well? I'd really like to make sure I'm using something effective when I finally get to wash my own diapers. TIA!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Charlies WORKS. sometimes bio-kleen doesnt. but Charlies WORKS.
even the powder. it not a granule powder, its fine and crsytaline, like snow. it disolves FAST.


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *editornj* 
Thanks, lolo'smom. That's good to know.

By capful do you mean that little tiny cap that holds maybe two teaspoons?

Some have mentioned oxygen bleaches. I've never used any but am curious.

Yep. Just a little bit and I have used both non-chlorinated bleach and regular bleach, not so much that you can smell it, if that makes sense, just enough to de-germ things.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

bumping


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Bumping this thread up...

I just switched to Charlie's on Thursday (4 days ago) and I'm starting to notice some redness around DS's diaper area. I did the pre-wash with a couple of rags and have only used Charlie's since. I do a cold "rinse drain & spin" with no detergent then a "heavy duty" hot wash/cold rinse with one scoop of Charlie's, and an extra rinse. I have an HE front-loader. I called Charlie's today and spoke with Charlie himself, who said it sounds like I'm doing everything right. He said it might have to do with the pH of DS's urine, which makes sense because his clothes were also washed in Charlie's but he's not having a reaction anywhere else on his skin. Charlie recommended adding some vinegar in the rinse cycle to neutralize the pH.

Whatever rash DS has doesn't seem painful, he's acting perfectly normal and happy, so I'm willing to continue giving it a try with Charlie's and the vinegar. I really hope it works for us because I love it so far otherwise.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SollysMom* 
Bumping this thread up...

I just switched to Charlie's on Thursday (4 days ago) and I'm starting to notice some redness around DS's diaper area. I did the pre-wash with a couple of rags and have only used Charlie's since. I do a cold "rinse drain & spin" with no detergent then a "heavy duty" hot wash/cold rinse with one scoop of Charlie's, and an extra rinse. I have an HE front-loader. I called Charlie's today and spoke with Charlie himself, who said it sounds like I'm doing everything right. He said it might have to do with the pH of DS's urine, which makes sense because his clothes were also washed in Charlie's but he's not having a reaction anywhere else on his skin. Charlie recommended adding some vinegar in the rinse cycle to neutralize the pH.

Whatever rash DS has doesn't seem painful, he's acting perfectly normal and happy, so I'm willing to continue giving it a try with Charlie's and the vinegar. I really hope it works for us because I love it so far otherwise.

The vinegar rinse should definitely help.
I put the vinegar int he fabric softener part of the detergent drawer and have not had any issues.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
I put the vinegar in the fabric softener part of the detergent drawer and have not had any issues.

That is my plan, to put the vinegar in the fabric softener compartment. Here's a question - if I've put fabric softener in there before should I be concerned about residue or will the vinegar rinse it clean? Should I do it with a load of clothes first and the vinegar to clean it, then the diapers?


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SollysMom* 
That is my plan, to put the vinegar in the fabric softener compartment. Here's a question - if I've put fabric softener in there before should I be concerned about residue or will the vinegar rinse it clean? Should I do it with a load of clothes first and the vinegar to clean it, then the diapers?

That would work well. Or do another load of towels with the charlies and the vinegar.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annalivia* 
I have a quick question for the Biokleen users; I am currently using a diaper service but will be moving in a couple of months and will have my own washer and prefold stash. I use Biokleen laundry powder for our clothes at this point, and have been wondering about switching to Charlies when we move, can anyone compare the two when it comes to washing diapers? Biokleen seems fine so far for clothing, although I don't use anything else (dryer sheets, ick, or anything like that) and our clean clothes still smell kind of like people, if you know what I mean... My husbands shirts, for example, still kind of smell like they've been worn a few times even when they're freshly washed. Is that an indication that maybe the powder isn't working so well? I'd really like to make sure I'm using something effective when I finally get to wash my own diapers. TIA!

I would switch to doing a prewash on warm with biokleen bacout. Use that for dipes and all stinky clothes. Then wash them as normal with Charlies. I find that this works great for our dipes and dh's stinky clothes as well as baby stuff with spit up on it. If I do not do this, dipes are still stained a bit and clothes will still stink a bit.

I tried biokleen laundry detergent at one point and found it did not clean very well. But, the above routine works great.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed, but the vinegar in the rinse cycle seems to have done the trick! I did that Tuesday night and he was back in cloth all day yesterday and the rash has been continuing to heal, you can barely see it anymore. I'll still wait a couple days to consider the problem officially fixed, but it seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## MelissaAHM (Jan 12, 2008)

Well... I got my Charlies a few weeks ago. I ran a cycle of just Charlies and hot water 3 times to make sure the machine was good and cleaned out. I also hand washed the machine ( the fabric softener and bleach dispensors).
Then I washed the dipes (They were all brand new from the manufacturer). I washed them on HOT/with cold rinse with Charlies and Sun Oxygen Cleaner. I did this 7 times to really break them in.
I began CDing and was so happy - everything has been working out really well. Then I washed our other clothes (in Charlies, of course). When it came time to wash DS dipes I washed in COLD/COLD with 1 scoop of Charlies - then HOT/COLD with 1 scoop of Charlies and oxygen cleaner - then extra wash in COLD/COLD with vinegar. No suds left over - if there was I'd rinse again.
--We don't have the extra rinse option so I'd have to wash again.

Anyhow, after the first time washing dirty dipes - I put one on him and he got a Horrible Blistery Rash.
I put him in sposies so I could ointment his little bottom.

I got all the CD and rewashed them as recommended by Charlies - I put them DS and again a Bright Red HORRIBLE rash.

I'm so frustrated- He crys so much from the pain. Diaper changes are a nightmare. Currently he's in sposies and I'm trying to get rid of the rash.

And this is a baby who 'never' gets a diaper rash.

I thought about experimenting with Charlie's and water cycles and all but I can't have these bad blisters anymore... I couldn't bear to clear this up and have it happen a third time.

I don't think it's the Charlies (directly) - I use it on our clothes just fine - I have loved the results but on the CD it's torture to my baby's bottom. Since after the 'break in' washing DS wore them just fine I'm thinking the problem is our other clothes. I guess when I went to wash our clothes the build up of old detergents got in the machine. Despite me washing them twice. Then when I went to wash the dipes it must have messed them up ??? I dont know - I do know I'm wasting a ton of water.

My question is I'm considering switching - what other detergent do you all use other than Charlies? Or am I doing something noticably wrong with Charlies?


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Charlies is not meant to be used with oxygen cleaner..


----------



## MelissaAHM (Jan 12, 2008)

The pamplet from GMD recommended Charlies with an Oxygen Cleaner. It only listed a few brands and I got the recommended one (sun oxygen). I'm not sure that's it - the first time DS wore the dipes he did great - no reaction. The problem came when I washed our other clothes in Charlie's - then proceeded to wash the CD - this is when the rashes began.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

try to do a load of whites before you wash diapers, and add 1/4 cup distilled white vinegar to the last rinse. stop using sun.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

The pamplet from GMD recommended Charlies with an Oxygen Cleaner.
I could be wrong but I just remember Charlies telling me that for some reason there detergent didn't seam to work well with like oxyclean etc and if I wanted to use it add it to the prerinse... Its been a while though so maybe I'm not remembering corectly.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree that the best bet here is to stop using the Oxy stuff. Honestly, I had more problems when I tried it -- ended up having to strip the dipes. Stick with Charlie's and clear vinegar if need be. If you're having yellowing, the vinegar can help, as can reducing the number of dipes per load. We found Charlie's works great on stains (we use the liquid -- just squirt it on and let it sit overnight or until next wash day). We tried their stain remover but found the detergent worked better, honestly.

I've used Bac-Out a few times (being lazy really) and it's fine so far. But the Oxy stuff ended up being a bad choice in conjunction with Charlie's.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

You can still do an extra rinse even if you don't have a specific "extra rinse" option.....just turn the dial all the way around to the rinse cycle and it will re-rinse.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

So, we have been using Charlie's for about a month now, and couldn't be happier!
Granted, we are not CDing right now, but it has removed accidents from DD's training pants. I am also using the Charlie's stain remover (all purpose?) and it works just great! It even removed old stains from my mama pads. It has also removed all the play and work stains from DD and DH's clothes.

I use Bac-Out when I wash DD's clothes, and there have been no issues with rashes and such if she has an accident.
We are also rinsing with lavender vinegar, which seems to be working well on the static issues, esp since we use dryer balls.

Just thought I would add this to the convo!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Double posting so ya'll can perhaps help me here better than where I'd originally posted....

We have been using Charlie's for a month now, with no problems.

Today, DS1 was saying he had an "owie" in his diaper and when DH took it off, he was COVERED in a bright pink, blistering rash. The blisters are tiny - lots of raised bumps.

I know it was a reaction to the diapers because the rash was only in areas the diaper came in contact with his skin - where his paper liner was, there was no rash.

We ONLY use Charlie's. Nothing else.
We stripped our machine twice before doing any laundry at all.
We rinse our diapers on cold, then HOT wash with one scoop of Charlie's. Extra cold rise at the end.

The ONLY thing I can come up with is that sis returned some baby clothes to me that I had loaned her - they reeked of her detergent and fabric softener, so I rewashed them twice in Charlie's. Some time after that, I did the diapers. I don't know if that's the source of the problem or not, but I'm not exactly willing to risk my kids' butts and try the stuff again.

Would you?

Adding: Could it be bacteria? Do I need Bac-Out? Because I have noticed that with DS1 only, when he pees, there is an ammonia smell. With DS2 the ammonia isn't there....

Would I use vinegar or Bac-Out?

I wanted to update this:

We're back to Charlie's again and LOVING it again.

The rash turned out not being at all from the detergent itself, but a bacteria rash because the Charlie's was going to work on our hard water and not enough detergent was left to work on the crud.

So the remedy was a cold rinse with baking soda (just to neutralize urine), then a hot wash with one capful of Calgon water softener, the scoop of Charlie's, and I add in a TBSP of bleach just for safe measure. Since switching to that routine, there is absolutely no rash at all and the diapers are wonderfully clean (and soft).

Thank God. I wanted that detergent to work SO badly because we love it, but couldn't bear the rashes it was giving DS. I'm happy to learn it was bacteria, not the detergent.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i am so glad that its working for you!


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

(Using this instead of new thread because it relates to Charlie's.)

Do you use Bac-Out or oxygen bleach? Why? What are the differences?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Bac-out is a lime enzyme that eats yucky nasty things. it can also eat skin so double hot rinse and hot dry to kill it so it doesnt eat your babes skin. i use it on really pooped up diapers.
oxygen bleach is sodium carbonate and sodium percarbonate. its basically hydrogen peroxide to the nth degree. it works good for stains. use it in warm/hot water to get the most out of it.


----------



## hadassah (Aug 18, 2005)

First of all I am very new to CD.
I just started using charlie's last week with my new unbl prefold indians. I ran two cycles with charlie's soap first (I have a old top loader) then washed the diapers twice with the 1T of soap then I think three more times with no soap at all......anyways the diapers are SO rough. What do you think I can do so they are soft and fluffy, the way I thought CD were supposed to be? I have city water if that helps at all.

Thanks


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

to prep new diapers i wash:
HOT cycle with detergent, HOT cycle, no detergent, dry in dryer high heat, repeat 3-4 times.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I have hard water and have used Charlie's on my diapers since DS was born almost 2 years ago. I think about a year ago we switched and have been using Charlie's exclusively even for our regular clothes.
I started out with a regular top loader washer and got a FL washer about a year ago. It's worked equally well with both. Because I have hard water I still use a whole scoop of Charlie's and don't reduce the amount for the FL.
My son is very sensitive. He breaks out any time I use a disposable wipe. But if I don't use a disposable then his butt has been absolutely perfect - no rashes at all.

Charlie's has worked well for us with hard water and TL as well as FL washers. I honestly can't really imagine Charlie leaving suds. Are the people that are experiencing suds using Charlie's for their regular clothes as well or could the suds be residue from a previous load with a different detergent?


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish their free shipping included Alaska. I'd totally give it a try.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hadassah* 
First of all I am very new to CD.
I just started using charlie's last week with my new unbl prefold indians. I ran two cycles with charlie's soap first (I have a old top loader) then washed the diapers twice with the 1T of soap then I think three more times with no soap at all......anyways the diapers are SO rough. What do you think I can do so they are soft and fluffy, the way I thought CD were supposed to be? I have city water if that helps at all.

Thanks

Try adding some clear vinegar to the wash cycle. Also, it will take a while for the clothes and dipes to soften up, especially if you used a different detergent, because there is likely buildup in your washer. Run a hot load with some old towels and Charlie's and see if that helps stuff feel softer afterward.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

For us, we were washing all laundry with Charlie's in a Maytag Neptune front-loader.

We have the water heater turned up pretty high.
First I would do a double-rinse on warm.
Then a wash on hot with a full shot of Charlie's liquid (using the metered pump) - Heavy cycle, Stain cycle, extra rinse, max extract.
There were never any suds sticking to the door when I opened it, and I never heard the "there's detergent left in this" sound when I pulled the diapers out of the washer.
We have city water that is not too hard, but not softened, either.
The diapers came out clean, and clean-smelling.

However, my ds got blisters on his diaper area that would not clear up. I can't say 100% that the blisters were caused by the detergent, because he *did* get blisters periodically since he was tiny....but they cleared up right away after a day or two of super-frequent changing. Once we switched to Charlies, the blisters stopped healing. They'd get a little better with super-attentive care, but then all too soon, we'd be right back to big, fluid-filled blisters. It was so bad that I had him cultured for genital herpes TWICE, I was so convinced that was what it was.

We started using 7th Gen disposables, and the blisters cleared up and went away, leaving only scarring in the spots where the blisters persisted the longest.

I'm still too afraid to go back to cloth, even after starting to use a different detergent. I haven't gotten around to re-washing all of the diapers, yet. I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around the idea that it might be bacteria in the diapers and that I should bleach them.....because if that were the case, why wouldn't bacteria have been a problem when I was using a different detergent? Cheapie Wal-Mart detergent doesn't have "sanitizers" in it, either. Taylor even went so far as to suggest the the other detergent left residues that coated the bacteria(????? WTH?)

I'll probably do the bleaching...even though the thought kind of makes me want to cry a little.


----------

